# Henry's Camera - 16GB iTouch $289.99



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

In today's Ottawa Citizen is a flyer for the new Henry's Camera opening in Nepean on Saturday. They have 30 16GB iPod iTouchs for $289.99. Doors open at 10am.

Tempting. Very tempting!


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Whoa! Bargain!!!


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

_* All items subject to pre-sale, to staff._ beejacon


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

_edit_


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Bought my wife one today - number 28 out of the 30 they had at the store. Unfortunately, it was a rain check, so she couldn't play with it this afternoon, but for $290, it's a bargain, even if she has to wait for a few days.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

nick24 said:


> Unfortunately, it was a rain check,





hayesk said:


> Unfortunately, that product does not exist, and if it did, it would cost about $2500, not $799.



There's your answer.

Get a rain-check with no expiry date. 

:lmao:


----------

